# VP - Myth Vom Triton



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Myth Vom Triton (aka Brandie) took VP (very promising) today at a local conformation show... there were 7 puppies in her class and she beat two of them (showlines...).... WORKING LINES RULE!!!









The judge was very nice with his critique and liked her a lot. Brandie has nice expression, good gaiting, nice dark eyes and good structure... she is a VP puppy!!!









Thank you to her awesome handler Christine, who did a wonderful presentation of Brandie, and gave me (the first-timer) good instructions of what to do...(run run run!!!







)

Thank you also to Denise that took these pictures, they are good pics and show my pretty girl nicely!!

And Special thanks to Brandie's breeder Trish (Triton Kennels) to have whelped such an awesome little girl!!!!!!







Cannot think of my life without this little one anymore, she is such a joy to have and work with!!!

Here are some pics... enjoy!!








][/url] 

Mommy, you got that ball right...








][/url] 

Gaiting...








][/url] 








][/url] 








][/url] 








][/url]


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Paivi and Trish!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is great!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!! She is beautiful!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*<span style="color: #000099"><span style='font-size: 20pt'>Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations to you and to Trish!!!!!!!!!</span></span>*






































Lee


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Paivi, that is AWESOME!!!!!







I'm so happy for you guys! What a beautiful day for a show too!! Congrats to you too Trish, the wonderful breeder


----------



## kth1030 (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats Paivi, She looks great


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on a job well done and very well deserved. Paivi, now you know why I hate double handeling. Here are some more pics of beautiful Brandie (Myth vom Triton) Congrats to Trish (vomTrition) for breeding a very nice workingline female. Christine did an awesome job on handeling.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you very much everyone!! She did very well for her first show, I was very proud of her not reacting to the dog infront of her trying to eat her every five feet...








Denise, where is your little bragg? Mr Iso did such an awesome job and he definetly deserved his VP!!!!!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats to both of you - it was a real PLEASURE to handle your excellent working line pups in the show ring today!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for putting the prep time in with them, as it certainly makes my job in the ring easier. 

I believe Trish should have some nice pictures too...

Christine


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.. that's awesome!!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Paivi

A Big









It can be hard work on the outside of the ring also.
At the Sieger last year, I hurt my leg on the 1st turn & could not walk by the end.

Great pictures Guys


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

How exciting!! Big congrats you two!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

great news Paivi!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Very nice. Congrats to you!!!!!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey my working line also beat out showline dogs in his one and only conformation class.

I am glad your girl is younger because she is stunning. Poor Quincy looked like spare parts until a few weeks ago.


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

Congrats to you and Myth! Was Trish back from vacation in time to be there?


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

YEP! She called me at 7.15am yesterday







and asked for directions. She saw Myth in action and was very proud!!! As was I!!


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

LOL she must be exhausted! But very proud. I know how much she loves to see her progeny do well.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupWORKING LINES RULE!!!


darn straight!! congrats


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I didn't want to miss the show







I got home Saturday, found out my computer had been zapped by lightening, so no computer







I had to scramble to get directions there, thanks Christine who was like my GPS system








I also got a spare computer up and running too









Congratulations Paivi














Thanks so much Christine for the ring training and your handling. You are my official handler








Thanks everyone









Hopefully I can get this computer updated and get the pics I took up later today


----------



## bargerman (Dec 21, 2004)

How did I miss this?

Very cool. Congrats. She has the Popey arms (that's what we call them) like Duke. Looks great.

Now post some working pictures!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MattiesDaddyHow did I miss this?
> 
> Very cool. Congrats. She has the Popey arms (that's what we call them) like Duke. Looks great.
> 
> Now post some working pictures!


LOL! Enough of that conformation stuff


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I will try to get some pics tonight in training and post them this weekend!!!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MattiesDaddyHow did I miss this?
> 
> Very cool. Congrats. She has the Popey arms (that's what we call them) like Duke. Looks great.
> 
> Now post some working pictures!


Not only are they easy on the eyes there not to shabby on the Schutzhund field.
Conrads


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Hey - I just saw the show results on the club website the other day.....Myth was in some good showline company - every other pup in the class was a Mittelwest pup! Says alot that she was in the middle of that pack!

Congrats again Paivi and Trish!

Lee


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumHey - I just saw the show results on the club website the other day.....Myth was in some good showline company - every other pup in the class was a Mittelwest pup! Says alot that she was in the middle of that pack!
> 
> Congrats again Paivi and Trish!
> 
> Lee


That there was, we didn't do too shabby


----------

